#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Design / create a survey in Access

## milosar

Hi all,

I am having a problem. I have to do a survey among 200 professors, so I thought that Access can help me, as I can send a questionnaire with the 5 questions and just reply to by filling the form on the html e-mail.

However, I cannot modify others from microsoft like the contacts one, it creates an error and the data base is not been populated.

Any thoughts, examples is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Milo

----------


## arthurbr

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution. Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title. 
*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

----------


## milosar

The change is done!

----------


## split_atom18

I would create a table with the questions as fields, then click the table on the navigation bar.

Click the External Data tab at the top.
Click Create Email on the Collect Data Section.

I think you will be good after this.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------

